# Anyone with experience with edge banding bits from ebay?



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

For my next cabinet project, I want to do edge banding on the plywood for a nicer edge. I'm having a tough time finding the set I saw in a magazine (they were rounded) - Google is failing me today.

I saw these on ebay and they look like there's a good amount of surface to glue up. Anyone had experience with these or the 60deg ones? Especially experience from ebayed router bits...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, 29 views and no one with comments? Anyone used another brand that they suggest?

Sad face.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Sad face..


The only T&G I have done, I did on the table saw.
It was a small project and it worked out well.
All I needed was a tall fence and made sure it was
square with the table top.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Depends on how wide the edge band.*

I have only done this on large library tables with 1 1/2" to 2" thick banding which is more like a frame. I dont se why it couldnt be done on a smaller scale. I used a slot cutter on my router and slotted both the table and the edging and used plywood for the spline. The advantage of plywood is that you dont have have any weak grain areas that could split at the joint, and plywood is much stronger.

The one you show on e-bay does look like a sweet set-up for smaller work.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually edge band plywood with solid stock around an inch thick. If I do use a joining method it's usually biscuits.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Good input. Yeah, I did biscuits on the face frame of my AV cab, but I've seen such great results in pictures with these T&G joints. I guess because of the recessed nature of the solid stock, it just looks better to my eye.

I think I'll go ahead and pony up the $30 for one of these sets and let ya'll know the results.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I look forward to your review of these. I like the idea of them, looks like a pretty slick setup.

John


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dear bzbatl

I have good news for you,
I bought the same bit set from that same seller last year, it worked great. And the seller is OK too, I bought other bits from him without any probs whatsoever. I made a bench out of oak plywood and oak edging with this set and instructions from Rockler, MLSC, Freud and others.

While searching on the web, I found out why, a set like this and others on Ebay, cost substantially less than other similar brand names;

#1 Their is no way to tell if these carbide bits, are expensive and longer lasting fine grain carbide or not. With these bis on Ebay, you get what you pay for. One tip is to take great care of them and prevent nicks and bumps with other hard steel surfaces.

#2 No warranty, don't even try.

#3 These bits are thin carbide, so you will only be able have them resharpened no more than 3 times. Which then refers you to #2.

#4 These cheaper bit sets, is a good way to start learning with and see if you are going to use them a whole lot. (I only used them once, but I'm about to start another project which I'll need to use them)

Good luck,

Pete


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the info!

I kind of guessed that bit about the quality - but I just was a bit skeptical these would hold up for even one project, haha. In general, you certainly do get what you pay for, but there's some great deals out there on certain bits and pieces in every hobby.

After discussing with the wife, I'm actually planning on poplar shelves with a walnut trim. I'll be staining the poplar a dark mahogany with a slight red tint, then probably just a clear stain on the walnut. This will be a much smaller AV cabinet, but it's for my man-cave... so I can do some experimentation here  The wife wants to see the results before she allows me to trim out the rest of "her" rooms.


----------



## the miz (Feb 24, 2009)

bzbatl said:


> Good input. Yeah, I did biscuits on the face frame of my AV cab, but I've seen such great results in pictures with these T&G joints. I guess because of the recessed nature of the solid stock, it just looks better to my eye.
> 
> I think I'll go ahead and pony up the $30 for one of these sets and let ya'll know the results.


Be careful of buying cheap bits. They may cut well initially but if you use them for a large projects you'll find they don't cut as well later. Also make sure they are carbide tipped, these will cut better and last longer. Most can even be re-sharpened.

P.S. If you are going to use solid edging with plywood you will want to make sure that the edging is as flush as possible to the veneer face. The less sanding you have to do the less chance you have to sand through the face of the veneer. Today's veneer face pywood isn't as thick as it used to be and it is easy to sand right through it.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Keep in mind - Max 1" thick.*

Most counter tops and larger tables have that extra 3/4" thick layer of plywood trim around the perimeter of the table to give it a 'thicker' look. This will give you an inch and a half thickness. Wont work. 

If you are working with 1" or less, I think it would be great.


----------

